# R.I.P. Tilly



## kevcollyer (May 22, 2007)

R.I.P. my beautifiul little dog tilly.
Sadly taken after a short illness 10th august 2011
You will be in our hearts allways.
God bless little one


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

Awww r.i.p tilly


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

R.I.P little dood  xxx


----------

